# gnome terminal not writing utmp/wtmp

## cyberjun

Hi,

     Since last few days I have observed that gnome-terminal doesn't update utmp/wtmp. Commands like w, finger, who show only one user logged in irrespective of the number of instances of gnome-terminal.

 *Quote:*   

> user@localhost ~ $ w
> 
>  14:29:06 up 23:47,  1 user,  load average: 0.17, 0.15, 0.14
> 
> USER     TTY        LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
> ...

 

This was not the case earlier. I have check gnome-terminal profile preferences and it has the following checked:

*Run command as login shell

*Update login records when command is launched

I have a fully up to date x86 system as of today.

Any ideas? Has anybody else seen this?

--cyberjun

----------

## cyberjun

The reason WTMP entries are missed is that the latest x86 stable vte (x11-libs/vte-0.28.1-r200) ebuild disables gnome-pty-helper. There is no reason given why is this being done. Have searched a lot and still cannot find a reason.

Does anybody have more details on this? It is really annoying to have multiple gnome-terminals open but no entries listed in the output of 'w','who' or 'finger'.    :Sad: 

Thanks.

--cyberjun

----------

## zamb

I have the same problem (but with x11-terms/terminal).  And yes, I find it very annoying.

I just submitted a bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=401389.

----------

## zamb

The bug has been fixed!  I just tested it and it works! (You need to unmask the appropriate version for now, but sooner or later it will be stabilized).

Thank you, Gentoo, for this speedy fix (and for the whole “Gentoo” thingy).

Ziyad.

----------

